# Looking for advice on AVR and Speakers



## Eviltoad (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi Guys,

(First post so be gentle please.)

I'm looking to put together my first system for the lounge and could do with some advice on equipment, if possible. 

Okay some basic background info on existing setup:
Room dimensions 3M x 4.5M (approx)
Display stand along long wall, door in opposite corner.
TV Sony 40KDLW4500
PS3 (phat)
Topfield TF5800 PVR

If I've missed anything important here let me know. 

AVR: I've looked at a number of online reviews and I kinda like the look on paper of the Onkyo TX-SR608, loads of features and it's price is appealing. I will be using the system predominantly for movies/BD/DVD/TV, PS3 gaming, and on the odd ocasion for music.

Speakers: There are two that I like the look of;
1. Mordaunt-Short Alumni 5.1 (not sure of exact composition)
2. Q Acoustic 2000 5.1 (comprising: 2010 Satellite Speakers, 2000 Centre Speaker, 2070 Subwoofer)

I can get this AVR with either speaker package for around the £900 mark which is perfect for my budget. What I would like advice on is:
1. Is this AVR overkill for the size of the room/for my requirements? I don't plan to be in this flat for ever so room size may increase.
2. The flat has thinish walls so I would need to be sure the system can deliver well at low volume at night. Cound anyone advise on this?
3. The speaker packages look similar to my untrained eye, which of them would perform better with the AVR?
4. A third option for speaker is the Q Acoustics 2020 5.1 which basicallly uses the 2020 Satellite Speakers instead ov the 2010s, whould this be a better option if I want to listen at lower volume and still get some base without the sub waking the neighbours or does it make little difference.

If anyone could provide advice on any of this it would be appreciated.

Regards


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Budget should normally slant towards the speakers 80/20 but on some budgets it's a tough job. That being said the 608 is a decent receiver after that get a couple of the best speakers you can find.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eviltoad (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. 

80/20, wow really? not sure I could aford to front up £2k for a set of speakers.

Any thoughts on the speaker packages mentioned?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Eviltoad said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> 80/20, wow really? not sure I could aford to front up £2k for a set of speakers.
> 
> Any thoughts on the speaker packages mentioned?


They are okay, but you'd probably get better performance from KEF, JBL or Infinity Speakers.


----------



## Eviltoad (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

So how much more would I need to spend on JBL or infinity speakers? (not too keen on KEF eggs)

Regards


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Stay away from any speakers that look like eggs or are smaller than a 1L pop bottle your just asking for issues with the lower frequency range missing. Speakers should be rated 80-20,000Hz at the minimum.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Quick tip on the sub, get a speaker package you can drop the sub from, and source that from BK electronics in the uk. For subwoofers of £450 or less, they cant be touched on price/performance. Personally, I would go for the Q-acoustics speakers, but upgrade the front pair to the floorstanders, and add in the BK sub when funds allow :T


----------



## Eviltoad (Aug 8, 2010)

If I've got this right to replace the sub later I need to look for a speaker package with active sub not passive?

The Q Acoustics 2020 5.1 package consists of:

2020 Bookshelf Speakers

• Enclosure type: 2-way reflex
• Bass Unit: 125mm
• Treble Unit: 25mm
• Frequency Response: 64Hz - 22kHz
• Nominal Impedance: 6
• Minimum Impedance: 4
• Sensitivity: 88dB
• Recommended Power: 25 - 75w
• Crossover Frequency: 2.9kHz
• Dimensions H/D/W mm: 264.5 x 278 x 170
• Weight: 5.0kg

2000 Centre Speaker
Enclosure type: 2-way reflex
Bass Unit: 2 x 100mm
Treble Unit: 25mm
Frequency Response: 75Hz - 22kHz
Nominal Impedance: 6?
Minimum Impedance: 4.4?
Sensitivity: 89dB
Recommended Power: 25 - 100w
Crossover Frequency: 2.7kHz
Dimensions H/D/W mm: 160 x 203 x 430
Weight: 6kg

2070 Subwoofer
Enclosure type: Ported
Bass Unit: 2 x 170mm long throw
Amplified Power: 140W rms
Crossover Frequency: 50Hz - 150Hz (variable)
Dimensions H/D/W mm: 425 x 560 x 195
Weight: 14.6kg

This is a tempting package at about £600. Bookshelf speakers are bigger than 1L without being unsightly. What do folks think of the spec, any thing ther to worry about?

I'm not sure I have the space for floor standing and I'm not sure they are in keeping with the room (not the biggest of rooms) but it is an option I might considder but wouldn't they be more suitable for music rather than movie use?

Regards


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Floor standers will handle movies with ease, and IMO are generally better with music. If you cant fit them in though then Its no big deal, and some do prefer the sound of standmounts, so if thats what your after, then its all good.

The sub could be improved on though, and stand mounts will certainly benefit from an improved sub, the hard bit is finding a dealer that will sell you the package without the sub.


----------



## Eviltoad (Aug 8, 2010)

Ah, thanks for the info.

okay, so the Onkyo 2050 floor standing Specifications:
• Enclosure type: 2-way reflex
• Bass Unit: 2 x 165mm
• Treble Unit: 25mm
• Frequency Response: 44Hz - 22kHz
• Nominal Impedance: 6
• Minimum Impedance: 4
• Sensitivity: 92dB
• Recommended Power: 25 - 150w
• Crossover Frequency: 2.6kHz
• Dimensions H/D/W mm: 1006 x 321 x 270
• Weight: 21kg 

So I cound upgrade to that or stay with the bookshelf (2020) and upgrade the sub to either;
Monitor Audio Radius R360HD:
• 18mm MDF cabinet construction with internal bracing
• 100W RMS Class A-B amplifier with switching power supply
• Downward firing 8” Ultra long throw, bass driver.
• Crossover/ frequency control. Variable from 40z-180Hz
• 0-180 Phase switch
• Stereo/ LFE RCA inputs
• Silicone rubber anti-resonance feet
• 2 x Pre-set EQ settings – for Music or video programme optimisation

or kef kube-2:
Design - Powered Subwoofer
Drive units - 1x 250mm (10in.) + 1x 250mm (10in.) ABR
Frequency response - 35Hz - 150Hz
Crossover frequency - N/A
Power handling - N/A
Amplifier - 200W built-in Class-D
Sensitivity - N/A
Maximum output (SPL) - 112dB
Impedance - N/A
Magnetic shielding - N/A
Internal volume - 23.0litres
Weight - 12.0kg (26.5lbs)
Dimensions - 335 x 330 x 330 mm
(H x W x D)

Each of those options is about another £260, problem is I can only aford one upgrade so either floor standers or sub. Based on these spec which way would you go - if pushed.

(I really do appreciate your support on this)


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Neither of those subs will hold a candle to a comparatively priced BK sub, and Kefs hav a bit of a history of failure that have put me off them. The MA sub isnt all that either, especially for the money, so trust me, get the BK sub your budget allows. Tell me the budget you have for a sub and I'll link you a good option. If you need help sourcing a dealer that can supply the Q acoustics package without a sub, then let me know and I'll see if I can help, but I'd be surprised if there is dealer out there willing to turn down an amp and aspeaker package sale just because you dont want the sub.

Now if pushed, I would upgrade the sub over picking the floor standers, not least because no matter what you do, you wont get floor standers that can match the low end performance of a decent sub, and the better sub you can get, the more it will open up your systems dynamics and make it sound clearer.


----------



## Eviltoad (Aug 8, 2010)

My bad, just rechecked the website I was considering getting the speakers from and I can get the set without the sub. so in theory I have upto £400 to spend on a sub.

So I'm looking at:
AVR: ~ £440
Onkyo TX-SR608

Speakers: ~ £450
Q Acoustic 2020 (front)
Q Acoustic 2000 (centre)
Q Acoustic 2020 or 2010 (Rear)

Sub ??? ~ £400

Suggestions on subs that might compliment this welcome...


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

How large a sub can you accommodate.

Both the XLS400 and the Monolith will absolutely wipe the floor with any of the options youv'e highlighted so far.

If you want something smaller, then even the XLS 300pr will out perform all your previous options :T so take your pick


----------



## Eviltoad (Aug 8, 2010)

How large, well, the room is only 3M x 4.5M with the display stand in the middle of the long wall so about 1.5M to 2M of space from the display to the corner of the room. The display stand is an optimum AV300B (if you know the brand) shelf depth 500mm.

I would expect that 95% of the time the volume would need to be low enough for conversations to go on. I mention it as it's a new build flat and walls are quite thin and don't wat complaints of too much base from nieghbours. If this helps with the decision.

I think the Monolith it just to big and will swamp the room. Even the XXL400 might a bit on the big side and I think 400W is probably a bit much for what I'll use it for.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

By going for the xls 400 though, you will ensure your always using the sub well within its comfort zone, and be getting the best SQ from it, and at the end of the day it really is all about the sound quality above all else. I used to run an SVS PBUltra sub in a room that size, and as long as you take the time to set your sub up properly, you wont have any volume issues.

What size you go for is entirely upto you, but bigger is generally better in the sub world, as a bigger sub means bigger sound, and thats not just in pure volume terms. Which ever you decide on though, you can rest assured the BK subs will give you some of the very best performance available to you at those prices, and both the XLS 200 and 300pr will provide decent bass your speakers will enjoy, not to mention your ears :T


----------



## Eviltoad (Aug 8, 2010)

Price wise there's only about £30 in it between the XLS 400 and XLS300/PR (Black Gloss to match the Q Acoustic aesthetics) I'll have a go at mocking up a couple cardboard box to match the dimensions of those two and see how they look.

Not sure if I'm allowed to post the name of the site I've specked out the Q Acoustics from, don't want to break any rules.

Cheers for all your help Dan your advice has been extremely useful.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Your fine posting the name up, as long as you dont add in a link, besides, UK based sales sites have little impact on the primarily US user base here. That is why I added the BK links for you :T Personally I would choose the sealed 400 if I could accommodate it 

Glad to be of service.


----------



## Eviltoad (Aug 8, 2010)

Ahh okay cheers.

Well the site is Quantum Electronics. For what I'm looking for the prices look quite competative.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

They are a known distributor and quite well received, and as you say, competitive. You should be in for quite the audio treat, you cant beat brand new kit


----------



## Eviltoad (Aug 8, 2010)

Cheers, I was a bit alarmed when lsiberian sugested the ratio of 80/20 when investing in speakers and amp. Thought I would have to either drop the amp spec or scrape around for buckets more cash for the speakers, neither of which is entirely desireable.

Just one more thing, with bookshelf speakers is it prefered if the rear are the same spec as the front or does it not really matter that much? I could drop the rears to the 2010s instead of 2020, they are a little smaller but only about £20 in it.

So, proposed spec:

AVR: ~ £449
Onkyo TX-SR608

Speakers: £885
Q Acoustic 2020 (front)
Q Acoustic 2000 (centre)
Q Acoustic 2020 or 2010 (Rear)
QED 42 Strand in white - 25m
Belkin PureAV Blue Subwoofer Cable - 4.5m
BK XXLS400

Total £1334 + delivery and possible extended warranty 

Have I missed anything obvious out?


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

That looks a pretty decent selection that will have decent quality to it. Personally, where AVR's are concerned, I'm happy with a 60/40 split between speaker/AVR, but then I would consider the sub extra. Either way, all components are upgradeable, so you get what you can afford. The AVR you chose is about as low as I would ever go for a pretty decent system, with decent power and spec, so keep that and put in speakers you can afford to go with it. Thats what you have done and you will have a good system. Sure better speakers will improve it, but then those better speakers will benefit more from better amps, and it goes on and on.

You seem to have all the bases covered, and FWIW, I actually think you have a decently matched system, with a sub that will help you get the most from it, especially compared to the packaged subs you get these days, which I think disappoint and dont seem to be much more than an add on as companies try to drive down costs. By going wit the BK sub, you avoid that :T

On the rears, well if you can fit the bigger better speakers, then I would use them, and the sound will be bigger and better, especially when the cost differential is so insignificant. One last thing, the pricing structure in the UK is a bit different to the US, so the 80/20 split may hold and be comparable to a 60/40 split here in the UK. FWIW, with the upgraded sub you have chosen, you speaker and amp cost split is more like 70/30, so slap bang between lSiberians recommendation and my minimum recommendation, so I think you can put your mind at rest, you have a well matched package there that will deliver what I guess your after (I dont know what your upgrading from).

Just be sure to post back with your thoughts and experience once your up and running :T


----------



## Eviltoad (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the help Dan.

I most definately will be posting back, if I get a chance I'll try and post a couple of photos of the setup as well.

Regards

P.S. just read the BK manual, d'oh, now I understand what the 'crossover point' is... makes sense now...


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

No sweat, and if you ever need help getting it all setup right, I'm only half hour away :T


----------

